#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Hiren's BootCD 10.6 Multilingual

## tiptop1

*Hiren's BootCD 10.6 Multilingual*


INFO:




> Hiren's Boot CD is a boot CD containing various diagnostic programs such as partitioning agents,
> system performance benchmarks, disk cloning and imaging tools, data recovery tools, MBR tools,
> BIOS tools, and many others for fixing various computer problems.
> It is a Bootable CD; thus, it can be useful even if the primary operating system cannot be booted.
> Hiren's Boot CD has an extensive list of software.
> Utilities with similar functionality on the CD are grouped together and seem redundant;
> however, they present choices through UI's differences and options in what they can do.



*Hiren's BootCD*





> All in one Dos Bootable CD which has all these utilities::
> Partition Tools, Disk Clone Tools, Antivirus Tools, Recovery Tools, Testing Tools, Hard Disk Tools etc.



*Changes from Hiren's BootCD 10.5 to 10.6:*





> ----------------------------------------
> Hiren's BootCD 10.6
> ----------------------------------------
>   Update Checker 1.037,
>   Speccy 1.02.156,
>   BootICE 0.78,
>   MyUninstaller 1.65,
>   SearchMyFiles 1.47,
>   Glary Registry Repair 3.3.0.852,
> ...



*Installion and Use:*





> 1. UnRAR
> 2. Burn Hiren's.BootCD.iso to CD
> 3. Put CD in CD/DVD Drive and Reboot PC
> 4. Choose the tool you wish to use from the menu.
> 5. Enjoy !!!
> 
> For keyboard ----- Instructions read ReadMe.txt in Keyboard----- folder.
> ISO Burning Tools Included.



*Download:*




```
http://www.*********.com/file/DHMaEwz
http://www.*********.com/file/daDDSBJ
http://www.*********.com/file/TY6s44u
```


See More: Hiren's BootCD 10.6 Multilingual

----------

